# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Empires in America new map (WIP)

## timallen

Hi all:

Its been a long time since I posted anything here on the forums so I thought I would let you see what I am working on right now.  It is an update of a map I did about 5 years ago for VPG games.  At that time they needed a lot of text boxes and tracks as well as a map to fit onto a 11x17 sheet.  My solution was to make most of the boxes semi-transparent, so the map would show through.  Last month Alan at Victory Point Games asked me if I would like to head up the graphic redesign of the game and I of course said "Yes!". This time out, they have increased the size of the map to two 11x17 sheets (so, 22x17).  That gave me more room for the boxes and other bits.  I am also making up the cards (75 of them) and the counters.  So, lotsa work to do!  Here is an image of the old map, the new one so far, and some of the cards I have made up.  Some of the named spots on the map are not in the right spot, but then they werent in the original map either and so far at least the game company seems to like it.

----------


## timallen

Oh yeah, they also asked me to come up with the box-art.  They use slip-box covers.  So far I have the front more or less done.  I need to see if I can get the map to flow over to the back of the box and still leave space for the game info.

----------


## jkat718

Definitely an improvement!  :Razz:  I particularly like the fact that the descriptive text on the board is placed in its own boxes, which makes it much, much easier to read. It really draws the eyes to the text, rather than letting them slide over everything, turning the board into a jumble.

----------


## Gonzotron

This looks great.  The new design is a lot cleaner and draws your eye though the elements of the map in a much more readable way.  I had not heard of this game or company before.  I'll have to check them out.

----------


## timallen

thanks for the compliments!

----------

